# Feeding & Milk type



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Nic, 
Sorry to torture you again about fedding - 
MY wee man is 5 weeks old past on sunday and weighed 11lb 7oz on friday last - 
he seems to want fed every 2 hours during the day and will stretch 3-4 hours in evening and during nite - 
He is sma gold and takes 5oz at a time along with colief for his colic and he is a nitemare to get winded he likes to hold on to it!!!
I was thinking of changing him to sma white for hungry babies but can i use it for the 1st couple of feeds dueing day and then give him the gold - 

I would be grateful for you advice or suggestions - I just about get him winded and then he is looking fed again!1

Thanks
Fi xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi fi, yes you can do that if you want, the sma White will just take a bit longer to digest than the sma gold so give that a go and see how you get on, I hope you and your little one are doing well and don't apologise for asking questions I'll always try to help where I can, let me know If you need anything else

Nic


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Nic, 
Should i introduce sma white or automatically switch over - is it okay to give sma white & gold or am i confusing him - 


fi xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No it's fine to give both it won't make much difference apart from the White will keep him a bit fuller for a bit longer, you could try sma White all of the time if you wish it may encourage Him going for longer in the day and he may even sleep through the night for you if his tummy is nice and full 

Nic


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nic, 
Thank you soo much for your advice - your a wee gem 
xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No probs chuck, hope it fills him up ha ha let me know if I can help with anything else


Nic


----------

